# JD 455 - enough power for tiller?



## constantien (May 5, 2021)

Hi ,
i am owner of a 455 (diesel 22hp), 3ph cat 1.

I am considering to buy a tiller (non hydraulic), and i am wondering how wide tiller can i use 

JD 450 tiller is 50 inch wide, so has JD 455 enough power for it?

thx for advices.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Tractordata states that your tractor is compatible with a 42" hydraulic tiller. 
Looks like this guy didn't read tractordata!


----------



## constantien (May 5, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Tractordata states that your tractor is compatible with a 42" hydraulic tiller.
> Looks like this guy didn't read tractordata!


ill read all data of theese tiller types. even this video.

I am thinking about real conditions, even uncultivated land (but not rocks).
ive found here in europe Stark tillers, but manufacturer mention a little different data about required horsepowers. So bcs of that i mentioned JD 450 tiller (pretty much same machine, ). 
53 inch - 30hp
49 inch - 25hp
lets see the picture.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Tractordata states that your tractor is compatible with a 42" hydraulic tiller.
> Looks like this guy didn't read tractordata!


I wonder why he would till a garden up with a walk behind Troy-Bilt tiller BEFORE using the tractor? That made no sense to me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess I should turn the volume on!!


----------

